# Best Pawn Shop to Buy a Gun?



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

if you were lookin for a functional, inexpensive handgun, where would you go? my former source in niceville shut his doors. preferably between pcola and niceville, crestview, etc. i've heard yall say good things about tradewinds. does he sell used guns?


----------



## Joker31 (Dec 7, 2007)

I haven't been to Tradewinds for a few years...but Miles is a good man. Uber's Lock and Gun has fair prices (stay away from Jay's guns). 

Best,
Jerry


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Of course Ubers is run by a molester(registered sex offender), I stay away from that place


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Tradewinds is the only way to go.


----------



## Joker31 (Dec 7, 2007)

Frank, 

I didn't know that....I looked it up and your correct. Appreciate the heads-up, guess I'll be looking for another FFL. 

Best, 
Jerry


----------



## strvnfshrman (Mar 6, 2010)

Paul at the Trading Post on Perry St in F.W.B. is a good guy, I've known him for about 5yrs. But I 2nd that on Miles at Tradewinds.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya, I would go with Miles, but Be sure to call before you go.. Sometime's he has to close up shop.. We had a forum member that got upset, because he drove from milton and they were closed..


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

Joker31 said:


> (stay away from Jay's guns).
> 
> Best,
> Jerry


 Where was this 6 months ago when I bought my XD40 from the gun show??? OF course, I didnt realize who they were until Id already handed over my card and looked at the paperwork Id started filling out. Guess next time I will look up at the banner over the tables instead of drooling on the guns first.


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

Pawn Express on the south end of Main Street in Crestview. It sits right next to a tire store. I bought a Hi-Point 9mm from him a couple of years ago for $120 brand new. It fits the "functional and inexpensive" profile pretty good, but its definitely not a Springfield or Glock. He has quite a few used options also but nothing that was in my price range at the time I bought it.


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

What's wrong with Jay's? I've never been there, just wondered.


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Check with Nick at Patriot Arms in Ft. Walton Beach. he's on Hughes behind Winn Dixie (Ft. Walton Square). He can do transfers also.


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

1.) Theyre very proud of their inventory and from the looks of their prices they want to keep it. 
2.) You ask for one thing and they try to sell you something different. 

Case and point... I went into the one here in Crestview and asked the lady behind the counter to see their Springfield XD selection. She says "Oh we have them over there, but these Glocks are what you should be looking at." Then she proceeded to spend the next 15 minutes trying explaining how Glocks had been dropped from 11,000 ft alt., had been buried for 3 weeks in the mud, and frozen in blocks of ice, and after each time fired perfectly. 
As she went on through this I simply listened patiently and when she finally finished I told her since I didnt intend to lose my gun while skydiving over the Alaskan Tundra, could she please show me the Springfields because I had shot Glocks and I personally didnt care for them. Thats when she got snotty and decided she needed to work another customer there.
I would have never bought my XD from them at the gunshow had I realized who they were before I handed them my card. And they had a "customer appreciation" program where if you buy a gun from them, they give you 10% off all future ammo purchases for it. Well when I picked up my gun from the Crestview store I found out that 25 rnd was reg $25.00 and with my 10% discount it was $23.00 for some off-brand target fmj. I later found for $25.00 (I think, only bought one box) at Walmart I could get 50 rnds of Winchester fmj or $36.00 for 100 rnds( what I normally get). Guess where I get my ammo now.


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

there are no pawnshops that sell guns for "cheap" anymore, you use to be able to get deals but now most of them want MORE than retail on "used" guns

Tradewinds near the zoo is the only pawn/gun store to go to, they have fair prices on both and give fair trade on stuff, 

Jays caters to people who want to pay 20% more than retail

Ubers is fair priced on most stuff (not glocks)

Academy always has good deals

Als pawn are good people their prices just are high but they gotta make overhead, i go there for holsters since they have a decent selection usually


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

You can thank the internet for that. They type in an item and see what other pawn shops are charging. That way they make more money than dealing with just the customer. Ive seen them do it. They claim its so they dont over-charge, but I look at it as they paid a greatly reduced price when they got it, whether on pawn agreement or outright buying. 
I had to hock my SKS years ago and a certain place in town offered me $50 on it. That was fine since I bought it for only $80 brand new. When I went back to pick it up they had one out for sale, the only difference was it had a $40 synthetic stock. The price tag was $250. I alughed and told them they better re-evaluate their pricing since I could still pick up another one what I paid for mine AND the new stock for $40. I told him the math just didnt add up to $250 and he would be lucky to sell it for that. But as P.T. Barnum once said "Theres a sucker born everyday".


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

hell Everyone nowadays seems to think a worthless SKS with a crapco stock is worth $350 lol

i remember $80 being average price for an sks

sks in there original state are fine, but when you add the detach duckbill magazine they are worthless

I support Tradewinds pawn and gun more than any store, Miles is great to deal with, if you want to trade a nice gun (not a turd) for a nicer gun you will get fair trade not the hiliarous amounts you will get elsewhere


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

Nick is great guy to deal with at Patriot Arms in FWB does FFL transfers for a flat fee not like others folks around who charge a % of the gun costs(Jays), I second everyone else idea's on Jays I dont any buisness with them. Miles at Tradewinds is great too bought my ruger goverment target .22 from him a couple months ago always has a ton guns sitting on the shelves to look at!!


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Wow, I WILL NEVER SET FOOT IN HERE AGAIN...http://offender.fdle.state.fl.us/offender/flyer.do?personId=3948


----------



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

I like unionoutfitters on Guns America.... they do lay a way


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Best Pawn shop*

http://sunbiz.org/scripts/cordet.ex...ind=&names_comp_name=UBERS&names_filing_type=


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

"Nick", the owner of Patriot Arms, has been my FFL since my first Florida weapons purchase after I moved down here and I want to put in a good word for him here. He operates a small gun shop with a large selection of hand guns and long guns, does firearms transfers, has CCW classes available, and is very fair and reasonable on his pricing on both new and used weapons. He has been through some tough times as the economy see-sawed up and down and he is still open and doing business. 

His address is 105 Hughes St. NE and you turn right going north on rte. 85 at the traffic light right at Wendy's restaurant north of Uptown Station. Stop by and visit with him, he's a good man and you can trust him to give you the best deal he can muster up.


----------



## le4eva (Nov 20, 2008)

definitely miles from trade winds. i bought a brand new px4 subcompact for under 500 when they retailed for 539. if you find a price better then just let him know. miles ordered my gun and i had it in 2 days. i would buy again from him.


----------



## finz50 (Apr 6, 2009)

+1 for Nick at Patriot Arms....


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

Miles at Tradewinds. Great guy to deal with and good prices. I've dealt with him for years and haven't gone anywhere else. 
Great guy to talk with as well.


----------

